# Immigrating to Mexico ?



## future expat1 (Jul 26, 2013)

m a 16 year old white male from London england, i originally wanted to go to the US but since there immigration policies are so ridiculously strict its retarded i have been considering mexico, im not sure about my future career, i was thinking social work, sociology, anthropology, mental health, business, marketing, human resources, management, real estate sales, car sales etc. i know i have a lot of ideas lol 

or i was thinking about saving up some money and open a small bar or hotel or shop or some sort of business, im not really sure lol 

please suggest a business idea if you can?

how how likely are my ambitions ? how long will it take? etc

how much money should i save up to go there?

i speak literally no spanish, but im willing to learn

which mexican city is best for me?

and obviously i know i can't immigrate now, i'm just planning ahead

and also i know its not really related, but why is the obesity rate in mexico so high, its even more than the USA now, but why?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Your easiest business idea is to leverage the greatest advantage you have – being a native English speaker – you can teach English lessons. In the meantime, to prepare, you can work to improve your English. Your spelling and composition are satisfactory, so you have a good start. But good language teachers care about correct language (e.g. capitalization) even when they’re doing a casual post in a forum.

Check out the archives of a blog called ”The Mexile” written by an Englishman who spent several years teaching English in Mexico City, went back to England for a couple of years, and is about to return to Mexico. He’s also summarized some of his blog posts on teaching English in Mexico City in a book called “_TEFLers Guide Mexico City_”

My opinion: obesity is high because of high sugar and other carbohydrate intake – soda pop is the normal default drink with every meal, and there are plenty of sweet breads and little cakes everywhere.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to close this thread because the Expat Forum rules state that you must be at least 18 years old to post here. Sorry future expat1.


----------

